# Anyone else having Ubuntu and ADB issues?



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, and am having some issues getting adb working.

The funny things are:

lsusb sees the tf300t, and I can use the fuse method to transfer files via usb (omgubuntu link).

I have also been able to flash CWM via fastboot.

All this is leading me to think that the tf300t is in fact correctly connected to the laptop.

I can also use adb to connect to my GNex just fine, which leads me to believe that adb is properly installed.

Is anyone else having trouble using adb with Ubuntu and the tf300t?

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks much!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

zennmaster said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, and am having some issues getting adb working.
> 
> ...


What specific issues are you having?

Just fyi, things like, adb reboot recovery or adb reboot bootloader will not work with this device.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> What specific issues are you having?
> 
> Just fyi, things like, adb reboot recovery or adb reboot bootloader will not work with this device.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Adb appears to just plain fail to see the tf300t. "adb devices" gives a blank list of attached devices, or will show my GNex if it is attached.

"adb shell" gives "error: device not found", as does "adb push", etc.

USB debugging is selected on, and the notifications show it connected.

Like I said, I can move data back and forth using other means, I just can't seem to get adb to connect.

I have to admit to being stumped.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

zennmaster said:


> Adb appears to just plain fail to see the tf300t. "adb devices" gives a blank list of attached devices, or will show my GNex if it is attached.
> 
> "adb shell" gives "error: device not found", as does "adb push", etc.
> 
> ...


Are you in a VM or a partition? Also, is your Nexus set up in 51-android.rules? You might have to do the same for the TF300. Although I'm not sure what would go in there. I do everything on a Mac


----------



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Are you in a VM or a partition? Also, is your Nexus set up in 51-android.rules? You might have to do the same for the TF300. Although I'm not sure what would go in there. I do everything on a Mac


Problem solved!

Had everything set up correctly, except that I hadn't updated the SDK in a while, so I had a very old version of adb. A simple SDK update took care of it, so I am once again a very happy camper!

Thanks for the help, those were the exact same things I would have suggested.

-Z


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

zennmaster said:


> Problem solved!
> 
> Had everything set up correctly, except that I hadn't updated the SDK in a while, so I had a very old version of adb. A simple SDK update took care of it, so I am once again a very happy camper!
> 
> ...


Sometimes the most simple solutions work! Glad you figured it out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Sometimes the most simple solutions work! Glad you figured it out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was up quite late last night wrestling with this, and I was absolutely sure it was something incredibly basic. I even double checked that I had the right cable plugged in  ...


----------

